
Moore's law for fusion: 50 years of progress - curtis
http://imgur.com/BN0pz
======
curtis
This Reddit thread has more context:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/hsmge/moores_law_for_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/hsmge/moores_law_for_fusion_50_years_of_progress/)

